# Surveillance réseau wifi



## Fabienpwb (5 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous 

J'explique mon petit soucis, voilà, je viens d'accueillir un jeune étudiant en dépendance de pavillon, chez moi. Je lui ai donné l'accès à mon réseau wifi pour qu'il puisse s'informer quand il en a besoin. 
Depuis quelques jours je suis à la recherche d'un soft (gratuit si possible) qui puisse me permettre de donner une limite de débit vers son portable, et de vérifier les débits entrants et sortants.

En fait pour faire simple, je cherche un soft qui me permette de voir et de surveiller les ordis connectés à mon réseau wifi 

Alors sur pc ok j'ai trouvé, mais vu que j'ai un mac... ça ne me sert à rien.
J'ai déjà cherché sur plusieurs forums mac mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver de réponse. 

Je me décide donc à poser la question sur ce forum en espérant qu'un membre puisse m'aider 

d'avance merci


----------



## nj2000 (15 Octobre 2006)

salut,

moi aussi sa m'interesse. Alos si qqun a un soft je suis preneur. Dans mon cas c'est simplement pour surveiller de mon mac que seuls MES pc/mac sont connectes et qu'il n'y a pas qqn d'qutres qui m'a piraté mon reseau wifi (J'ai une freebox). Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Octobre 2006)

La surveillance du trafic Wifi vers Internet ne peut se faire qu'à partir du point d'accès (généralement le modem-routeur ADSL Wifi). Pour que ce soit possible, il faut donc que ça fasse partie des fonctionnalités de cet appareil, qui est le seul à savoir qui fait quoi sur le réseau sans-fil. Et ça ne dépend donc pas d'un éventuel soft installé sur le Mac.

Pour info, on peut trouver sur Internet des firmwares "bricolés", pour certains modems-routeurs Wifi, qui ajoutent des fonctionnalités intéressantes et non prévues d'origine. Si votre modem-routeur n'intègre pas déjà un service d'historisation du trafic réseau, il est peut-être possible d'en créer un par ce biais.


----------

